# The Other Side - by Coop (~BBW, Eating, ~XWG)



## Coop

_~BBW, Eating, ~XWG _- A woman discovers the joy and beauty of having a large backside.

*The Other Side 
by Coop*​

Joanne works at a large computer firm in the city. Her job is to keep track of reports and information that the company holds. She tends to keep to herself when working although she will always mingle with her best friend Rita who also works at the company. At 29 years of age, 5'8 and at 150 pounds, she isn't exactly what you would call skinny. At the same time she isn't exactly fat either. 

She had an average body with only one exception. Her butt was bigger than normal. Her measurements were 25-24-35. Most of her body fat seemed to go to her butt. She regularly went to the gym to work out so she could maintain her weight. The only problem is that she can never seem to shrink her butt down to size. Despite this, she didn't mind having the extra backside support. It made sitting on her chair comfortable with the extra padding she had on her ass. 

While she was working on a file, her best friend Rita came over to her and tapped her on the shoulder. Joanne turned around and smiled. Rita was eating a candy bar. 

"Hey Rita! I was wondering when you were gonna show up!" 

"Sorry. I just got a quick snack on the way up here. I'm gonna go send this file over to the boss then we can go out for lunch. We can go to that deli across the street since it's nice out and we can eat outside." 

"Sure thing. I'll be done soon anyways." With that Rita walked away to send the file. As she walked, Joanne couldn't help but stare at Rita's butt. It was quite big. It swayed back and forth and she walked. Rita weighed in at 200 pounds and she would always been seen with some type of food or other. Rita had big hips and legs. Joanne would many a time wonder what it would be like to be that big. This had been an ongoing thing for her.

Throughout her life. Joanne would always try to maintain her weight under 160. She would work out regularly and eat healthy. But for some reason, Joanne became very curious about bigger woman. She wondered things such as if bigger woman get better sexual pleasure or if they have better sex. She would even at times get aroused by these thoughts.

Rita returned from the other room and went up to Joanne. "Ok I'm done. Let's go eat. I'm starving!" 

Joanne got her things and went out with Rita to the deli across the street.

Joanne ordered her usual salad with a drink of soda. On the other hand, Rita ordered a huge jumbo cheeseburger with fries. This made Joanne a bit envious of Rita. She wondered_ "how can she eat like that and not care about gaining weight." _Joanne's curiosity got the best of her and she decided to act upon it.

"Rita. I need to ask you something a bit personal." 

"Sure go ahead. Ask away." Rita responded as she stuffed her face with food. 

"How exactly can you eat so much and not be concerned about gaining weight?" Rita swallowed and let out a slight chuckle. 

"Joanne. I gave up worrying about my weight a long time ago. I kinda like being big and being able to eat what I want without worrying about my body!" 

The answer shocked Joanne and her curiosity was pushed further. "Does being fat increase sexual pleasure?" 

Rita couldn't help but laugh again. "I'll be honest. I have been getting a lot of pleasure on the back end if you know what I mean." 

Joanne was surprised yet aroused at the same time. 

"Why do you even care anyway Joanne? It's not like you to ask something like that." 

Joanne then looked at Rita and told her. "I've been thinking about getting real fat." 

Rita was a bit surprised at this. "You? Why?" 

"Well I've been wondering what it would be like to be a fat woman. I've been curious as to how it's like having a big butt and hips and waddling. Don't take this the wrong way but when I look at you walk, I get this strange feeling. I feel like I need to act upon it."

Rita smiled and laughed. "To be honest I'm estatic that you're thinking about this. But are you really sure you want to go through with it?" 

Joanne looked sure about her decision. "Yes. I have nothing to lose anyway. I want to be able to be happy and eat what I want without not worrying about my size like you. So starting tomorrow I'm going to eat what I want and when I want. And you can help me with suggestions with food to eat." 

Rita smiled again and hugged her best friend. "I'm happy that you are going through with this. I'll help you every step of the way." 

Joanne and Rita then went back to work.

Later that night, Joanne was in her apartment sitting at the kitchen writing a list. On the list she began to put what she would think be very fattening. Since she wants to start tomorrow she needed to be prepared. She gathered information on ways to gain weight as well as places to buy plus sized clothing. 

Joanne had a sense of determination to her. She wanted to get really fat. She wrote the number 400 on the list. To herself she said. "That will be my weight limit." 

After writing the list she got up and went into the bathroom and looked at herself. She looked at her brests and belly and then her butt. "I wonder if the weight will go to my hips and ass?" 

She then went into her bedroom and went to sleep. This night would be the night where everything changes.....for the better.

The next day she began her new lifestyle of weight gain. Rather than eating a bowl of cereal she went to the deli on the way to work and ordered 2 hash browns, an egg sandwhich and a milkshake to drink. She ate on the way to work. At work she stopped at the vending machine and took out a candy bar and ate it as she worked. 

Rita came by again and saw Joanne eating and smiled. "Looks like we have the same taste in chocolate." 

Joanne nodded in agreement as she was busy eating her candy. For lunch she ordered a philly cheesesteak with fries at the deli and a bag of chips. When she went home she grabbed a bag of candy from the fridge and munched down on it as she watched TV. For Dinner she made a bowl of pasta with meat sauce. After her day of eating she rubbed her full belly and went off to bed to sleep. 

This went on for the entire week. Her meals were bigger and she would eat snacks in between. She would at times stop at the ice cream polar and order a sundae to eat. She would often go to bed just after eating so the effects of the food would take place quicker.

The next day she got up and got dressed for work. She put on her shirt, stockings. However she had a bit of problems putting on her underwear and pants. She noticed that her pants were a bit tighter when getting them on. She struggled and layed down to get them on. It took a fight but she managed to get them on. She noticed that her butt was more fuller and rounder as well. Her upper body had no noticable changes. After the ordeal she went to work.

As she worked she periodically ajusted her seat so she could get used to it. She felt a little uncomfortable since her pants were a bit tight. So she loosened the belt a bit. Her friend Rita came by again and the two went for lunch.

Rita ordered a plate of chicken parmagan and Joanne got some fried chicken. They were both really hungry and ate their food. 

"Wow! I had no idea eating food like this felt so good. What have I been missing." 

"Glad to see you came over to the other side." Rita replied with a smile. 

Joanne was still hungry and ordered 2 bags of chips to eat. She shared with Rita and they went back to work.

Joanne kept at it for another week. She continued to eat more and excercise less. However she still worked out so she could tone her newly added fat. After the 2nd week the results were much more noticable. Her breats were a bit more fuller and perkey and her belly developed a layer of fat. She rubbed her belly then turned around to her ass. It was much rounder and appeared to stick out a bit. It seems most of the weight gained went to her butt. 

She grabbed the bathroom scale and stepped on. The dial stopped at 177. She giggled in delight and went to the freezer to have some ice cream. Altoough impressed with the results she wanted to wait till 200 pounds before she measured her self. Afterwards she went to bed and dreamt about what the next 2 weeks will bring.

(continued after the next post)


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist

Just a note: I think the FAs are going to love this story, but the body measurements are totally unrealistic. I weigh 122 lbs., and my measurements are 37/25/36. My waist is considered VERY small, even for my size. 20 inch busts don't exist in grown women, even without breast tissue added in. (In that case, I'm down to 32, which is so small it's hard to find in stores.) So, if I were you, I'd put her measurements, realistically, at 36/25/50, for her weight. It's a little out there, but it's more realistic and arousing. 20 is just so far out there for a bust, it shatters my suspension of disbelief and detracts from paying attention to the story itself, which merits interest.


----------



## Coop

"177? That's great!" Replied Rita. "Did you measure yourself yet?" 

"No not yet. I wanted to wait a while longer. I wanted to be surprised at the results." Joanne answered as she ate her bag of chips. "I've been getting awfully hungry lately. It must be a side effect from all this eating." 

"Yeah it kinda grows on you." 

Joanne looked at the watch and noticed it was 11:30. "Oh it's lunch time. We should get going. In the meantime I'm gonna send this file to the boss. I'll be back in a minute." She went into her bosses office and delivered the file to him. As she walked back, her boss became fixiated at her jiggling rear.

After lunch the two woman decided to take the rest of the day off and go see a movie. They hadn't taken any personal time so they figured a half a day wouldn't hurt. At the movies Joanne ordered a large tub of popcorn and some candies. Rita got nachos and pizza. They sat down and watched the movie while eating. Throughout the move, Joanne went back to the concession stand to get more food. She made a total of 3 chips to the snack bar. After the movie Rita and Joanne went to McDonalds and ordered 2 big macs, a set of super sized fries, and 2 apples pies for each of them. They went back to Rita's place and ate them there. 

"Well Joanne. I have to say I'm impressed that your packing it in so fast. If you keep this up you might get as big as I am in a few days. I like this new you." 

Joanne smiled and took a bite out of her apple pie. "Me too." 

Another week had passed and it was 1 in the morning. Joanne got up and rubbed her tummy. She was hungry and wanted something to eat. She walked to the kitchen and pulled out some left over meatloaf with mashed potatoes and corn. She heated it up and ate it. After she ate she got a glimpse of her belly. It was sticking out further and became somewhat of a tiny pot belly. She decided to weigh herslef again. 

"Hmm...185 eh? Not bad. I'm impressed." She was satisfied with her new weight and went to sleep.

At work people began to notice Joanne's behind was sticking out a bit further. People were concerned but when they asked her she said that everything was fine. They didn't seem to mind anyway. Rita came in again and the two went out for lunch. This had become a daily thing now. They usually ordered large amounts of food with snacks to go afterward. Rita also gained some weight but her weight went to her chest. 

Rita now clocked in at 226 pounds. Joanne was happy for her and couldn't wait to reach her weight. Ever since her eating binge began she had been spending more time with Rita than ever. They would do things together and eat out together. Joanne's determination to gain weight seemed to have rubbed off a bit onto Rita. Rita didn't mind the extra weight on her since it went to her breasts mostly. Joanne also began to try new things. She ate food she rarely ate such as calimari and fish. Everything she ate she came to like. This opened her up to a new array of foods she could use in her quest of fattenning.

A month had passed since her journey to weight gain and she decided to weigh herself. The dial stepped a bit past 200. "All right! 200 pounds!!! I guess now I can measure myself and see how it affected me. She took off her shirt and pants and left on only her bra and panties. She grabbed the measuring tape and first measured her chest. 

"Hmm....only 26? That's not very promising." She went to her belly then. "Well 27 is ok. But I was hoping for 30." She then decided to measure her hips and ass. She took the tape and wrapped it around her bottom. She was amazed at what she saw. "46 inches! Wow! That's incredible!" She then placed the measuring tape on the counter and went into the bathroom to look at herself. 

She saw that her breasts and belly was a bit bigger but her ass had ballooned quite a bit. In a month her butt grew out 11 inches. She was impressed with this. She then went to feel her ass to see if any celluite had developed. She realized that she could no longer grab an entire butt cheek but now had to feel around the entire thing. As she felt her ass cheeks she became wet. She cooed and stopped. "Woah.....that felt good." She was turned on by messaging her butt. "I wonder if this will get more intense as my butt gets bigger." She then got dressed and grabbed the measuring tape to put away.

Along the way she accidently dropped the tape measurer on the floor. She bent over to pick it up and she heard a RIIPPP!!!! noise. She turned around and saw that her pants had split the seams on the middle. "Wow....my butt is getting huge." She decided that tomorrow she would buy more clothes. She was a size 9 but now had graduated to a size 12. Luckily there was a plus sized clothing shop nearby and she would go tomorrow to get more clothes.


----------



## Coop

The next day she went to the store to buy new clothes. She put on a different pair of pants and hoped that they wouldn't rip like her last pair. As she walked her butt began to sway back and forth just like Rita's a month ago. She found a bunch of pants at size 12 and grabbed a few. To be safe she also got a pair at 14, 16, and 18 two be ready in advance when she outgrew each size. She also bought shirts for the day when she would outgrow them. 

She went into the dressing room and tried her new pants on. They fit perfectly. As she was naked she saw her butt in the mirror. It stood out a bit and had some extra support. It looked big, but not huge. She imagined how big it would get if she put on another 50 pounds. She paid for her clothes and went back home. On the way she stopped at Taco Bell and ordered 5 soft tacos, a nacho bell grande, and 2 chalupa's. 

She came home and put her clothes away then ate her lunch. After lunch she took off her shirt to rub her belly which looked fuller. She let out a slight burp then she giggled. Joanne was liking the way things were going. She was still hungry so she grabbed a bag of chips and began eating as she watched TV. Before she knew it she ate the entire bag and was still hungry. She then grabbed some more candies and ate a few. With each bite her belly appeared to stick out more. So she unbuttoned her pants and let her bulging belly out. She started to rub it and another flash of sensation went by her. 

"Wow!" she though. "That felt good. I guess it's true that bigger women have better sexual pleasure." She continued to rub her belly affectionately. 

The next day she and Rita decided to spend the day together to record progress. 

"So here is how it stands so far Rita. Right now I weigh 200 pounds. Most of it went to my hips and bottom as you can see." She turned around to show Rita her new assets." 

"Wow Joanne...that butt of yours is getting quite big. If that gets any bigger you are gonna need wider chairs." 

Joanne laughed at that comment. "Well how about you?" 

"I weigh 230. Only a gain of 4 pounds. It's not much." 

"Well I think it looks great on you Rita." The two women then ordered 3 pizza pies and they each had a pie and a half. 

"I could never eat an entire pie on my own." Joanne said. "I guess this desire to grow fat makes you really want to eat more." 

"I'm still hungry!" Rita replied. The two woman then made a batch of cookies and ate them greedily. 

"I can't wait to see how much I've gained at the end of the week." 

"So do I." 

The following week went by fast with a flurry. Joanne spent most of the week eating food or doing something that involved eating. Food had become an important part of her life. She looked forward to meals and snacks and while working all she thought about was what am I going to eat next. Throughout that entire week her ass had grown a little. She began to walk with a bit of a waddle which excited her since it showed that she was getting fatter. Her butt was getting closer to the sides of her seat, another indication of her weight gain. Rita also put on a few extra pounds but not as much as Joanne.

That night, Joanne weighed herself again. She stepped on the scale and the dial went up to 214. A gain of 14 pounds in a week. She was happy about this and celebrated with a sundae at Friendly's. She ordered the biggest sundae on the menu. A 12 scoop boat with vanilla ice-cream and whip cream, nuts, sprinkles, peanut butter, and chocolate sauce. She ate the entire thing by herself and then rubbed her belly before going to bed. 

Rita decided to slow down her eating so that her best friend could catch up to her. While Joanne ordered multiple fattening items, Rita only got one or two things rather than three or four. At work, people began to talk about Joanne and her weight gain. Joanne overheard many things such as. "Wow...I can't belive how fat she has gotten." and "Her butt is so big! How does it fit in those pants." Normally Joanne would of been appalled at such comments but instead she found them to be arousing. It was proof that she was indeed getting bigger. 

Another week came and went and once again it was time to weigh herself. Joanne stepped on the scale again. This time the dial went to 235. "Not bad. I guess I should measure myself again." 

She started with her breasts. This time they measured 27 inches. Then she measured her belly. The tape made it to 30 inches and again Joanne was satisfied. She then measured her hips and ass. 51 inches it read. Once again Joanne gained the most weight in her ass. Her rear had expanded by 5 inches. Joanne was becoming quite bottom-heavy. 

She massaged her ass for awhile. She moaned with pleasure as she rubbed her generous bottom. It now jutted out a bit further. Not only that but a tiny shelf was beginning to develop. She was being playful and decided to explore her new expanse. She pushed her buttocks in and they bounced back out and jiggled. She also shook her body and saw her ass jiggle violently. She finally slapped her behind and saw it ripple with fat. Joanne moaned and became wet. She made a beeline to the bathroom grabbed a mirror and positioned it so she could see her ass. She then masturbated looking at her own widening butt. She orgasmed for quite a while.

She later collapsed on the bed thinking about the wonderful experience she just had. "I can only imagine what that will be like with 100 extra pounds on my backside." With that she fell to sleep and waited for tomorrow for another week of gorging.

TBC...


----------



## Coop

Since Joanne began her fattening journey, she experienced not only physical changes but mental ones as well. She became more outgoing and social at work. She was pleasant around everyone and everyone seemed to like her. Her work also benefited as she performed her work faster and more efficiently. There were many positive things about her weight gain and a few negatives such as more money on clothes and food. But the good outweighed the bad. Infact she recently received a raise from her boss since she had increase her work output by 40%. The extra money would go to food and clothes since she was going to need it the way she gained.

As usual, Joanne and Rita would go out to eat for lunch at the deli. They would both order something fattening and eat it, then get snacks to bring back to work. She munched on a candy bar and a bag of chips while she worked. 

Joanne recently brought a cookbook and decided to put it to good use. She made meals in advanced that were high in fat and carbs, yet at the same time would contain protein and iron so she could get stronger as she got fatter. Joanne was no fool. While she was getting fat she did some research on how the body can't take the stress of the new weight. So she decided to regularly work out and make fattening yet nutrient enriched foods so she could be agile and mobile as a normal 100 pound woman. She made different casseroles, fish dishes, pastas, orderves and ate them to her hearts content. 

After dinner she rubbed her slightly expanding belly, which didn't seem to grow that much, then she went to bed. Another week went by and Joanne went to check herself in the mirror to see how she looked. Her stomach stuck out a bit further and her arms were getting puffy, her face formed a slight double chin and her breasts grew out a bit. Below her however was a more noticable change. Her hips were wide enough for her to place her hands on, her ass was defiantly bigger and seemed to have a life of it's own. Her legs and thighs were looking nice and thick too.

After admiring herself in the mirror she waddled to her scale and stepped on it. The dial stopped at 249. She was one pound sigh of 250. Joanne however wanted to wait till 270 to measure herself again. As she walked out of the bathroom her hips brushed the doorway. She smiled and realized that if her ass gets any bigger, she was gonna need to widen the doorways.

"I weigh 249 now Rita." "Congrats! I'm up to 255. I can't belive that you are catching up to me. Our asses look identical don't they?" Joanne looked at Rita's ass, then at her own. Indeed they were identical. In just less than 2 months, Joanne had ballooned to Rita's size. Although Rita had a much bigger belly and breasts, Joanne's bottom however looked slightly bigger than Rita's. This turned Joanne on more since it was more evident proof that she was getting fatter. "We are like twins Rita! Isn't this great!" Joanne said as she wiggled her expanding behind at Rita. Rita could only smile for Joanne as she felt good making Joanne happy by encouraging her to gain weight. As she wiggled her ample backside, a co-worker was looking at her and couldn't help but stare at her big butt, unfortunately he was headed for the staircase and fell with a loud thump. The women stopped and looked at what happened, the man got up and grabbed his stuff and walked away. Both girls looked at each other and laughed at the situation. "Hon that butt of yours is getting to big for you. It's a distraction!" Joanne laughed at that comment. "Maybe we need to put a "wide load" sign on it to warn others." The two woman laughed more.

On her way home from work, Joanne stopped at one of those "big clothing stores" there she decided to get some spandex for her expanding rear. Since she knew her butt was just going to keep getting bigger, she needed something that would grow along with her backside. She found 4 pairs in pink, blue, black, and white. She bought 2 sets, paid, then walked out. Before she got into the car she decided to stop at the pizza place next door. She ordered 2 large pies to go and waited for them. While she waited she ordered several appetizers and ate them on her own. 

After eating 4 different plates of food, her order was ready, she grabbed the pizza's and drove home. At her apartment she took off her tight clothes and put on the spandex. They fit snugly on her butt which looked like a giant black ball. She sat down and began to eat. While eating she noticed that her butt was wider than the chair but not by much. But this isn't what Joanne wanted. She wanted her butt to get so big that she would need two chairs to sit on. Determined to acomplish just that, she continued to eat her pies then ate a bag of chips for a snack.

After another week of eating and gorging she weighed herself again. This time the dial went to 264. She was a bit upset that she didn't make 270 yet but it didn't matter as she could see the changes again. Most of the weight had once again gone to her butt. She decided to measure her butt only. She would measure the other parts at 270. She grabbed her measuring tape and wrapped it around her ass. When it connected it connected at 59. Her ass was now 59 inches around. Since she last measured herself, her ass had expanded another 8 inches. It was big and fat. She felt her ass. Her hands combined with the lace on her spandex felt wonderful to her. She rubbed her ass for over an hour, then went to bed. She would weigh herself again in 3 days. 

During those three days she continued to eat as much as she could. She and Rita often met during the weekend and ate at each other places. Like Joanne, Rita too had gained weight. She told Joanne that she weighed 274. This time the weight went to her ass as it looked bigger but it was small in comparison to Joanne's since a huge majority of her weight went to her ass anyway. "Well Rita. Looks like your ass is catching up to mine." "I guess so. But I'm more of a belly person anyway. So I'm happy as long as my belly gets bigger. I hear that guys like belly on a woman." Rita and Joanne talked about work, guys, and fat in general. 

After the 3rd day, Joanne weighed herself again. "271. Good. Now I can measure the rest of me." First she measured her ass which only gained an inch making her butt and hips and even 60. She then measured her breasts which just hit 30 inches. Her belly only gained 2 inches and measured at 32 inches. 

Looking at the mirror, she saw herself and thought she looked funny. Her top half resembled a slightly plump woman, but her bottom half looked more like a fat woman's ass. She was out of proportion but she didn't care. She still had 129 more pounds to go. She was sure that her breasts and belly would grow some more by then, even if it was a little.

TBC.....


----------



## Coop

As the weeks went by, Joanne continued to eat to her hearts content. Her ass had the most effects due to her constant eating binges. Her ass would gradually expand larger and larger. Everyday it added on more and more fat to her already large backside. At this point, Joanne began to take pictures of her enlarging bottom and see the results day by day. If you took the pictures and flipped through them quickly, you could literally see her ass grow. 

She also began to weigh herslef daily to see how much more weight she put on. On the first day she was 271, then 273, then 274, then 276, then 278, then 283, then 285. She put on another 14 pounds in the week and the added fat went mostly to her ass. Soon, her spandex shorts could hardly contain her massive behind. She bent over and her shorts exploded off of her due to the sheer tightness. She couldn't belive how big her ass was getting. Luckily she was able to get a bigger pair from Rita who just hit the 300 pound mark. Both Rita and Joanne went to the mall to get new clothes. Then they walked, they both had a waddle and their huge asses shook from side to side. This gave many looks from other people, but this only aroused her. Joanne wasn't the kind of woman who would be embarrassed for being fat but embraced it. As did Rita. Both women enjoyed gaining weight and knew they had a ways to go. 

"I can't belive I'm a size 24 now!" Joanne exclaimed trying on a pair of jeans. She had a hard time getting time on but managed to do so. Rita on the other hand was a size 25 and she got some clothes as well. The women had some fun trying on their clothes. "Do these panties make my butt look big?" Joanne asked as she flaunted her huge butt at Rita. "Girlfriend!? Everything makes your butt look big!" The women laughed and did their shopping. They also decided to be a little kinky and instead of underwear and shorts, they got thongs and other revealing apparal. They figured that they could have some fun too. 

That night they went to Joanne's apartment and ordered chineese food. They got enough to feed a big family. They ate and watched TV together. While eating, Rita or Joanne would occasionally burp, or even fart. Neither of them didn't seem to care and just laughed it off. They were just enjoying themselves. It was if they didn't have a care in the world.

After 3 hours of non-stop eating, both girls were on the couch in their bra and pants. The two spend some time rubbing their expanding bellies. Joanne's belly was small in comparason with Rita's who was much bigger. When Joanne got up, a button popped off of her pants. It flew across the room and landed on the floor. Joanne then got up and waddled over and bent over to pick it up. Rita saw just how big Joanne's butt had grown. It was massive. It looked to be 2 and a quarter feet wide. Rita was a bit envious. She called it "Ass envy" or something. Despite this, she didn't care that Joanne's ass was bigger, since Rita had fuller breats and a bigger belly. 

Rita went home and Joanne turned in. She did something she never think she would do. She slept naked. Her soft covers cuddling up her huge ass gave her a sense of pleasure that she enjoyed. At night she would have dreams about her huge ass as it got bigger and bigger. She loved her ass and was very proud of how big it was. As she drifted off to sleep she knew it was going to get bigger. 

At work, Joanne sat on her chair as usual but her butt and thighs were way over the sides. Her chair creeked as she got up and down and it looked as if it was on her last legs. Rita came by and the two went out for lunch. This time they decided to eat out at an itallian resturant. Joanne got some pasta and Rita had chicken parmagana. They were still hungry afterward and got some ice cream and brought it back. When Joanne sat down, she came down with a drop. The chair could no longer take the added girth and she fell on her huge ass with a large thump. Other workers came to see what had happened and they saw that Joanne had crushed the chair. She got up, and looked around and blushed. "Oh my....my butt has gotten two big for this chair." She then looked at the men and decided to be playful. "Would any of you big boys be kind of enough to get a bigger chair for my huge bum?" She said as she slapped her ass. The men were dumbfounded at this and Rita and Joanne were giggling at this. "Well you heard the lady! Get her a chair!" One of the men said. 

At home, Joanne replaced her furniture with bigger wider furniture so she can park her huge rear end on it with no problems. When she walked through hallways her hips brushed against the walls. She realized she was going to need to either move out, or widen the hallways.

Her ass, belly, and the rest of her body continued to grow along with her increasing appitite. Her ass developed a shelf large enough to place a drink on. She even tried to balance a glass of water on her ass to see if it would work, which it did. She was proud of her enlarging bottom. At the end of the next week she weighed 289, 291, 294, 295, 297, 300, and 304. She had finally passed the 300 pound mark. Excited she decided to measure herslef again. This time her belly and breasts showed more promise. Her breasts hit 35 and her belly was 36. But her ass once again got the "butt" of the fat. It now measured a whopping 67 inches. It was huge and massive. It stuck out almost a foot behind her. 

Before going to bed she took a shower, when she lathered her butt, she became moist and wet. She orgasmed several times, she pressed her expanding cheeks against the glass door and began to moan loudly. Her ass had become super sensitive. This meant that even the slightest touch or ripple would give her sexual pleasure beyond anything she could imagine. She then went to bed with the covers snugged up to her ass. She couldn't wait till she hit 400 pounds to see how much pleasure she'd get.

TBC.....


----------



## rotoplooker

Please continue !


----------



## Coop

The next day, Joanne put on a pair of sweatpants and a T-shirt. The shirt fit fine but it was a struggle to contain her big butt inside those pants. When she finally got it on, she looked like her butt was two over-inflated beachballs crammed in a small pair of pants. That's not to say that her pants were small. No, by all means she was sporting a size 28 pair of pants. In just less than a year, she went from a size 9 all the way up to a size 28. She wore a size XL T-shirt since her upper body wasn't as big. 

As she admired her body in the mirror, there was a knock on the door. Joanne opened the door and out came Rita. Rita was wearing a pair of stretch pants and a T-shirt which was small for her size since her huge belly poked out. "Since we don't have any work today, do you want to go to the park?" Joanne smiled and nodded yes and both women went off the the park in the city.

At the park, the woman decided to walk along the trail. Their fat bodies took up the entire trail and if other people were walking, they would either have to let them through or the other walkers would have to step to the side to let the two mammoth sized ladies through. When people passed, they stopped to turn around to look at Joanne and Rita. At this point their asses looked identical in size and shape. They both had very big butts and they swayed the same way. From side to side and up and down. It was almost hypnotic. One person even walked right into a tree because they couldn't stop staring at their huge asses. Both Joanne and Rita were amazed at the power they had over other people. 

After a bit of walking, the women waddled over to a nearby park bench and sat down. The bench creaked as their huge butts sat on it. The two of them took up the entire bench as they sat. Both Rita and Joanne then spoke to each other about their current weight. "Can you belive that I more than doubled my own weight Rita? I'm a 304 pound cow!" 

"And that's bad? I though you wanted to gain weight." Rita exclaimed. "Of course I do. I'm just amazed that I gained this weight so quickly. I'll be over 400 by the end of the month at my rate!." "Well I weigh about 310. So you aren't that far behind." With that Joanne looked at Rita and asked her a question. "Why did you gain more weight Rita? You didn't have to." Rita looked at her best friend in the eyes. "I can't let you get fat by yourself. It wouldn't be right. Beside...seeing you gain weight made me want to gain more weight too." Joanne started to cry when she heard this. "What's wrong Joanne?" Joanne was crying with happiness, not sadness. "Nothing....it's just that you've been such a good friend to me all this time. I'm happy to have a good friend like you. You are the best friend I ever had." Rita smiled and said. "Hey...that's what friends do." After that both their stomach's growled and they both looked at each other. "I'm starving. Let's get some food!" Joanne exclaimed. The two girls got off the bench and waddled to the nearest restaurant for more food. 

As another week went by, Joanne and Rita continued to get fatter with each bite they took. Not only that but their eating capacity had increased. They were able to eat more and more without getting sick. They were like bottomless pits that just kept eating and eating. One time, they went to an all-you can eat buffet and cleared out all the food. They felt bad about it so they gave the patron a 300 dollar tip for such wonderful food. 

Rita's weight went from 310 to 333 and Joanne had ballooned to 325 pounds. It was the most amount of weight she gained in a week. With the new weight came changes to their bodies again. For Rita, the weight went to her belly and breasts and a little went to her butt. As for Joanne, her ass grew to 73 inches. It was so big and wide, and very soft and rubbery. It was like two huge balls of flesh bouncing up and down her pants. Her belly and boobs grew too but by a few inches. Her measurements were at 37-38-74. 

Luckily for Joanne, she had a pair of stretch pants that just fit her ballooning ass. She went to the store again to by new pairs of pants for her butt. It was getting too big for her again. She saw a pair of pants that looked nice to her, they were big enough for her to wear. As she turned around to go to the fitting room, her huge butt knocked over the mannequin and it fell. She was embarrassed, but turned on at the same time. She picked up the mannequin and went to try on her pants. They fit but barely. It was the biggest pair they had. She was gonna have to find a new place to get clothes. 

On the way home from the store, she grew hungry again. She stopped over by a nearby White Castle and bough a crave case and 10 orders of onion rings. She paid and then drove home with them. At her apartment she sat down on a chair and began to eat her burgers. She saw her butt was wider than the new reinforced chair's she got. "Hmm...I need to slow down a bit. If my butt gets any bigger I'll never be able to leave the house." Joanne only ate half of the burgers and put the rest away for later. She then plopped her mammoth ass onto the couch and rubbed her ever expanding stomach to help her food digest.

At work, her work and performance had increased by another 20%. Her boss was very impressed with the results and had decided to give her and Rita, whose work capacity also increased a raise. Both girls had more money to get more food. They were also given a bonus of 400 dollars each for their hard work and contribution to the company. Their boss, being a big man himself, enjoyed how the women enjoyed themselves and their body. 

Funny thing was, no one ever had any rude or harsh comments about Joanne or Rita. Both girls were not only pleasant and friendly. But for some reason, many of the men, and even women found them to be very beautiful. While they were huge, they were also given the perfect curves. There were no imperfections on either Rita or Joanne.

Another week flew by as Joanne put on the pounds. From this week, her weight jumped from 325 to 329, then 332, then 336, 340, 344, 348, and stopped at 352. Joanne gained 28 pounds in a week.  It was amazing. This time the weight went right to her ass and no where else. Her ass measured a massive 80 inches. 

In the bathroom, Joanne got naked and went into the shower. Taking a massager she used it on her larger-than-life ass. She became hard and began to moan louder than she ever moaned before. "I HAVE SUCH A HUGE SEXY ASS!!!!" She yelled which was loud enough for the other people living to hear. But she didn't care. She was in love with her ass. She loved how it got bigger every day and how it stood out far from her back. She gave her big butt a smack and fat just rippled through her body. 

After her shower she dried off and put on a thong. Her ass was so big that she couldn't wear any current underwear. She then watched TV for a few hours before going to bed.

Joanne couldn't go to work the next day because she had no clothes to wear, her bottom grew too big for her pants. She had ordered a pair of size 32 and 34 jeans from several online sites and they were supposed to be delivered today. That day, Joanne stayed home and ate a huge bowl of ice cream. 

Later that day Joanne received a package. It was the new pairs of pants she ordered. "Good they came on time. Now I just hope I fit in them. With my butt getting big and all I can't be so sure." She tried on the size 32's first. Getting them on was a bit tough but manageable. Buttoning them was going to be the problem. She laid down on her bed and pulled as hard as she could to button them, after a few tries she managed to do so. Her pants were tight because of her fat ass being crammed in them. When she got up she looked at her pants and admired how tight they were on her backside. She then took them off and tried on the size 34 pants. These pants were much easier to wear. She figured she would wear the 34's instead.

She sent back the size 32's and had them exchanged for a size 36 which should come by the end of the week. She then called her best friend to tell her her progress.

"Hey Rita. Guess what? I weight over 350 pounds. I'm huge! I love it!" "That's nothing. I'm 360. I'm 40 pounds shy of 400!" "Congratulations! How big is your ass by the way?" "Mine? It's 75 inches. I would assume yours is bigger eh?" "Yeah. 80 inches. I almost got stuck in the doorway. I think I'm gonna need the doorway widened again. I'm just getting too big for this place. Well I got to go. It's lunch time. I'll see you later." Both women hung up and Joanne went into the fridge to find a snack. She bent over to the bottom to get out a meal she made. When bending down, her ass was 33 inches wide. Each cheek was the size of a giant exercise ball used at the gym. She got the meal and microwaved it. Then sat down to eat it. To be safe she grabbed another chair and placed it down by her and sat on both chairs and ate. She bounced up and down while eating which caused her big rubbery butt to expand and contract. It looked like it was actually growing slowly as she sat down. 

TBC.....


----------



## Coop

With another week under their belt, both women weighed themselves at Rita's place. First rita went up. She stepped on the scale and it went to 370. Only a gain of 10 pounds. It wasn't alot but she was satisfied as long as she gained. Then it was Joanne's turn. When she got onto the scale it read 377. 

"Looks like I gained more than you Rita." "That's only because I was sick this week." "I know, now let's see how we measure. I hope my belly grew a bit." Rita grabbed the tape measure and measured her around. Joanne giggled the entire time since it tickled. 

"Ok. Your measurements are 40-42-85. Not bad. Now you can measure me." Rita gave the tape to Joanne and it was her turn now to measure Rita. "Ok...55-58-76. Darn! You still have bigger boobs and breasts than me." "Yeah well still have the bigger butt. I don't think I can catch up to it. It just keeps getting bigger and bigger every time I see you." Joanne then looked at herself, then at Rita. 

"Do you think we'll both hit 400 by next week?" "The way we eat? I think we'll hit 500 in a moth!" Both women laughed and then went out for lunch. 

For lunch, the girls went to a steakhouse nearby which had a challenge. If you could eat a 72 ounce steak without stopping then the meal was free. Both women got evil grins and looked at each other then nodded at the same time. "Let's do it!" Both girls then waddled into the store and sat at a table. It would of been difficult to sit at a booth. Well for Rita at least since she had the bigger belly. They both used two chairs so they could fit their giant butts on. Even then their bottoms hung over the sides. They were the fattest people in the restaurant. The waiter came by and took their orders. Both girls ordered the challenge with extra gravy. The waiter wasn't surprised at this considering their size. He though they could of each ate two of them. 

After a few minutes the waiter came back with their order. Joanne licked her lips and drooled a bit looking at her food. She was so hungry she could hardly contain herself. Both girls began to eat ravenously. Both women went at it like crazy. Many of the other customers stopped and looked at both girls pack it in. Some of the men became aroused by this and couldn't help but stare, much to the dismay of their wives. 

The entire meal lasted 5 minutes. Everything was gone. Joanne and Rita ate their entire meal. Since they managed to eat the entire steak they ate for free. Both Joanne and rita put their chairs back and patted their big bellies. The manager came up to the women and shook their hands. 

"In all my years of owning this restaurant. Never had I seen such a display of gluttony in all my life. I tip my hat to you!" Everyone applauded and both girls got up and bowed and thanked everyone. They then waddled out of the restaurant.

For the entire week, it was nothing but a frenzy of eating and gorging. Every day the two women ate double, and if they could, triple the amount of food. They both wanted to reach 400 so bad they just ate and ate. After the 7th day of eating they decided to weigh themselves again. First it was Rita's turn. She stepped on the scale. "398 pounds. I'm just 2 pounds short. But you know what. I'm ok with 398. I think I'll stop now. I prefer to keep my mobility." Then Joanne measured her. Rita's final measurements were 60-65-85. "Ok Joanne. It's your turn now. Let's weigh and measure you." Joanne waddled up to the scale and stepped on. The scale's dialed went up from 377....380....386.....390......394....399....and it finally stopped at 403 pounds. Joanne screamed in delight. 

"I did it! I hit 400 pounds!" Both women jumped up and down with their boobs and bellies bouncing. It almost sounded like an Earthquake in there. "Calm down Joanne. We need to measure you now. Rita grabbed the tape and measured Joanne. "Ok Joanne. Here are your final results. You measure in at 48-50-96." Joanne then went into the bathroom and got naked and looked at the mirror. 

"I.....I....I look absolutely beautiful. My body...it's so perfect. *She cupped her breasts and rubbed her belly, then turned around and messaged her ass. "I love every part of my body." Joanne got dressed then went up to Rita. "Rita....I...I don't know what to say. Thank you." "No problem sweetie. Anything for a friend." Joanne began to cry again. "No....you don't understand. Throughout this entire time, you stood by me. You encouraged me and helped me along the way. And look at you! You look beautiful too. I really couldn't of done this without your help and guidance. 

The two girls looked at each other and then hugged. "Thank you so much Rita." "Anything for you Joanne." As they hugged....something happened. A thought ran across their minds at the same time. Suddenly Joanne put her ass on Rita's and began to message it. Then Rita did the same to Joanne. At first they rubbed it softly, then they rubbed each other's asses harder and faster. Then both girls looked at each other and....they kissed. At first it was a simple sweet kiss, then they kissed again, only this time it was filled with passion.

"Rita! I think I'm madly in love with your body.....it's so huge and sexy! I love that big belly of yours." She turned Rita around and began to rub it affectionately. "Oh it's so big and soft. And your ass. It's so big and sexy." Rita then turned Joanne around and put her belly up to Joanne's butt and bobbed back and forth. "And your ass....it's so huge and sexy. I need your ass Joanne. It's perfect!" The two women ran into the bedroom as fast as their fat bodies could take them and they made love to each other for hours.

After awhile, the two women laid together in each other's arms. Joanne petted Rita's soft yellow blonde hair and rubbed her hands on her milky white skin. Rita then looked up at Joanne's smiling face. "Joanne....come live with me. Let's live together. I want to be with you forever." "So do I. But....we are gonna need a bigger house or apartment. I don't think I can get out of here without my huge ass getting stuck." The two girls could only laugh.

*ONE YEAR LATER*

It had been a year since Joanne and Rita gained weight and became huge. The two women moved out of their apartments and moved into a house together. They were more than just friends. They had become lovers. The house was big enough for them to move through since they maintained their weight. Rita now weighed 400 pounds while Joanne weighed 403 still. They did pretty much everything together, including make love with one another. 

They still worked at the same place, but now they were promoted to supervisors. They both shared the same office and worked to help each other out. 

One day while walking through the office they noticed a new woman had began working. Her name was Michele and she worked Joanne's old job. Michele was a little plump around her belly and boobs, but her ass was big. Why not as massive as Rita's and Joanne's it did have shape to it.. The two women waddled up to her and spoke to her. 

"I see this is your first day here sweetie?" Joanne said. Michele turned around and nodded. Joanne smiled at Michele and rubbed her soft black hair. "You know, you don't need to be so serious at work honey. As long as you are doing your job then it's fine by us." Michele smiled and thanked them. Rita then looked at her watch and noticed that it was 11:30. 

"Joanne we better get going. It's lunch time and I'm starving." Rita exclaimed while rubbing her stomach. "We should get going." Then Joanne looked at Michele. "Would you like to join us?" "I would love to. I just need to finish this report." "Ok. Rita and I will be at the deli across the hall. Just meet us there." Then both Rita and Joanne held hands, gave each other a kiss and walked towards the elevator. As they walked, Michele couldn't help but notice how beautiful both women were....she then wondered if she could ever be that big.

THE END. 

And there you have it. I really hope you enjoyed this story as I did writing it. I got inspired by Brie Brown and Gwen and seeing how big and beautiful their asses are. I would like to thank the two of you for being a good inspiration.

Comments *Good or Bad* Are appreciated.


----------



## eyesforyou

First of all, EXCELLENT STORY!!! Incredible piece of work, I was so hoping that the two girls would become lovers! Ugh, nothing is sexier than twin Gaias. Your descriptions were top, I am a huge fan of hips/butt gain myself, and I really appreciated how Joanne exercised as she gained weight so she could be big, beautiful and healthy. 

Now for some constructive criticism. The previous comment about measurements was very true and it was it a little distracting but I understand what you were aiming for. Also, both girls gained rather quickly and I know this is fiction but you seemed to ground it pretty firmly in reality so maybe just add an aside about both their parents being big, or something else that would help with your rapid weight gain. 

All in all this was an amazing story with great descriptors and an engaging story line. Kudos.


----------



## chicken legs

Loooved it..great details and of course butt expansion.


----------



## Mr. Jigglesworth

Coop said:


> changes


Loved this story and where you gor your inspiration from. I've seen Brie around in Buf and Dimensions. But I'm not familiar with Gwen.


----------

